# Imbil State Forest



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2008)

Went for a day trip to the Imbil State Forest, its inland from Noosa, to try out the new lens. Pretty amazing trip, saw five live snakes ( 4 on the trip ) but only one condescended to being photoed, a little small-eyed snake, a real cutie


----------



## jase75 (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome pics Wat other snakes did u see?


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2008)

Also saw this guy _A. verreauxii_. For the species He was huge, I'm used to seeing this in gardens but this guy was over 30cm - he even bit me. And I think I did him a favor, he was co habituating with three huge cane toads


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2008)

and a couple of frogs, the brown guy is a tusked frog _Adelotus brevis_. That was my only shot of him, he jumped and disappeared intil surprisingly short grass. There was also heaps of very large tadpoles in the creeks properly_Mixophyes fasciolatus_


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2008)

and a few non herps using the 500mm lens. Strangely the vast majority of fish seen there were natives, blue-eyes and rainbows - last time I was up there it was full of sword-tails. These creeks flow into the Mary river


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2008)

jase75 said:


> Awesome pics Wat other snakes did u see?


2 possible keel backs ( swimming ) and a yellow-faced whip snake.

However, the best sighting was one crossing the road near Bli-Bli. I had three motor bikes and a ute right behind me when I saw the animal right in the worst spot. However he was very sharp-eyed, nervous and fast, very fast, and bolted off the road. About two meters, brown with a paler head (HINT - Loads of sugar-cane in the area).


----------



## jase75 (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh nice . Its a shame u didnt get a chance to get some pics of him.


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuscus said:


> About two meters, brown with a paler head (HINT - Loads of sugar-cane in the area).



Must have been a keelback.


Stewart


----------



## jase75 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha Ha Yes Mate thats definatley a keelback !!!!!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it was a bit "hot" for a keelback. Incidentally there has been a couple of large fires in the area so another field trip is booked in for Saturday


----------



## CassM (Oct 7, 2008)

Love the small eyed snake, they're gorgeous!

Great pics!


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 7, 2008)

It would be nice to have those verreauxii in the garden! I loved the rainbows as well. Are they common in the creeks up your way? I have only seen them in FNQ.

Regards,
David


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 7, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> It would be nice to have those verreauxii in the garden!
> David


Move to QLD


moloch05 said:


> I loved the rainbows as well. Are they common in the creeks up your way? I have only seen them in FNQ.
> 
> Regards,
> David


The rainbows are common in certain areas. Where there are introduced fish (especially gambisa ) they are rare to non-existant


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats a nice small eyed and the pic of the verreaxe's skink is amazing marc.
Ive never even seen one like that in the wild .
I love that he bit you,lol.
Great pics
Very cool


----------

